# Despite the soaring loonie, price tags often still higher in Canada



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

Despite the soaring loonie, price tags often higher in Canada 
Jill Mahoney, _Globe and Mail_
Tuesday, Apr. 06, 2010

_Despite the rising Canadian dollar, many retailers are still charging more for identical consumer goods in Canada. Here’s a survey of prices from e-commerce websites – both the Canadian and U.S. versions – on Tuesday._



Item | Canadian Price |   U.S. Price |   Source  
Valleys of Neptune, Jimi Hendrix (CD)   | $12.99   | $9.99   | Amazon  
The Big Short, Michael Lewis   | $17.50   | $15.37   | Amazon  
The Wire: The Complete Series   | $149.99   | $126.49   | Amazon  
iPod nano 8 GB   | $169   | $149   | Apple  
Canon Powershot SD1200IS   | $169   | $149   | Amazon  
Nintendo DSi XL   | $199.99   | $189.99   | Amazon  
KitchenAid Artisan 5 Quart stand mixer   | $399.99   | $279.99   | Amazon  
Toronto-New York airfare, April 9-11*   | $579.74   | $593.43   | Expedia  
MacBook 2.26 GHz 250 GB   | $1,099   | $999   | Apple  
Weber Genesis propane barbecue   | $1,199   | $849   | Home Depot  _*Note: The airfare comparison is for identical flights on the same airline_


----------



## Retired (Apr 11, 2010)

Sadly, I can confirm these findings throughout the years we have seen this first hand as we live in both Countries half time.  There are exceptions, though, especially in some grocery items and especially in fresh fruit and vegetables, which are usually less expensive in Canada, even if imported from the U.S.

The Expedia example is a fascinating one, because the cost of travel is more likely than not less expensive for identical accomodation etc on the U.S. site compared to the Canadian equivilant (.ca)

I atribute the price discrepancy to the usual built in "rip factor".


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

I would move


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

When I'm looking for something on Amazon, I check both amazon.com and amazon.ca. Even with the S&H and Customs Fees added, there are many times that amazon.com is cheaper (but not always!). Additionally, amazon.com is more likely to have an older or non-top 40 item than its Canadian equivalent.

Yesterday, I bought a book at a Chapters-Indigo store (offline).

US price = $29.98

Canadian price = $34.95

The woman at the cash next to me asked the question I wasn't going to bother asking: "Our dollar has been pretty much at par with the US dollar now for quite a while. Why is there still such a discrepancy between US and Canadian prices?"

The answer from the salesperson was, "It takes up to 3 months before we see an adjustment in the prices for the items we sell."

My thought, walking away was, "Yeah... or up to never."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

> Even with the S&H and Customs Fees added, there are many times that  amazon.com is cheaper (but not always!).


Similarly, there have been times where I have bought a UK-published book from Amazon.co.UK, and it's still cheaper with the extra shipping.


----------



## Banned (Apr 11, 2010)

I just bought a software package for my mom online.  Even with the dollar almost at par, it was priced $399.98USD, or $579.99CAD.  We bought in US funds.  So bizarre...


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

It's a discount for encouraging the right way to live


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

Daniel said:


> I would move





Daniel said:


> It's a discount for encouraging the right way to live



The juxtaposition of these comments with the AdSense banner saying, "CHEAP FLIGHTS *FROM* CANADA" is hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

:lol:

Reminds me of the song "Run Away" by Real McCoy.

Substituting "run away" with "fly away":



> Fly away, fly away
> fly away and save your life
> Fly away, Fly away
> Fly away if you want to survive
> ...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

A propos prices that rise and never fall:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2010)

There's always Greyhound Canada


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, but we Canadians find that a little damp for travelling to Baffin Island, Iceland, or Greenland.


----------

